# Damsels



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

it seems as thought people dont like them? why? I have three, 3stripe, pink and yellow one, and a blue and yellow tail one. Im too lazy to look up the scientific names. The three stripe one is my favorite.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think everybody hates them i just think many choose to have rarer fish.
I love my domino damsel even when he bites me. The most ballsy fish i have.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

People dont like damsels because they are aggressive and very teritorial, also are near impossible to remove from a tank without tearing down the rockwork.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

All that is very true. Try to take a trigger out of liverock as well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

slylie said:


> People dont like damsels because they are aggressive and very teritorial, also are near impossible to remove from a tank without tearing down the rockwork.


 direct hit..plus as they get larger they tend to lose there color and shape..most come out looking deformed..


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

ah i c now.. well hope my 3 stripe one doesnt come out deformed. i could care less about the other two, they can be a meal for my fish in the future. THanks for the info everyone


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

my friend have a six gal saltwater tank with three damsels and they all died


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> my friend have a six gal saltwater tank with three damsels and they all died


 6 galllons of water is not enough to support one damsel, nevermind 3


----------

